# Cool hood ornaments



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

I want to see some cool custom hood emblems!

Here is the one my friend and I are making for my car. It used to be a seagull skull and a BMW roundel that we electro-plated copper. Still has 2 more days of plating, then has to be wire brushed out to a nice copper shine.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I...dont even know what to say about that....


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

What the falk..


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

Not installed all the way down, but this is what it looks like.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I...dont even know what to say about that....


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

why?


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

:lmao: I'm with Ryan....words fail me. Its, uh.......unique.....

Sent from my Droid using BimmerApp


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

is this a joke?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> why?


My first thought also. :yikes:

dj


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Now your BMW is represented by the grace and power of the majestic ... seagull?


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

I have too much time on my hands and access to spray paint, animal skulls and a copper plating kit...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

That's uhhh, unique.


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

You know an albatross' skull would be kind of metaphorical and poetic. I guess a seagull's is, too, but I'm not quite sure what the metaphor would be.

Anyway, to contribute, this is probably the coolest ornament concept I've seen: the Colani Horch. It's tough to find photos that show how the ornament works with the rest of the car. The few I found were posted on Flickr under personal accounts, so I won't link those. Here are a couple from http://www.heimtextil-blog.de:

















Hmmm, maybe if she was holding up a dead seagull...


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that is a cool one!


----------

